# Ersten Fisch mit Wobbler im Maul freigelassen...Hilfe



## civicus (23. April 2015)

Hey ich werde im juni die Prüfung für den Fischereischein machen und bin momentan fleißig am lernen. Ich habe auch schon eine Angel und dachte mir heute bei dem schönen Wetter, dass ich etwas mit dem Wobbler üben möchte. Ich war schon einige male Angeln und habe in der Rutenzusammenstellung auch Erfahrung. Nur dachte ich nicht, dass in der flachen Erft Fische schwimmen die auf einen 5 cm Wobbler eingehen. Es kam wie es kommen musste: Angel ausgeworfen und ein Doebel beißt an. Der Fisch war ungefähr 35-40 cm lang. Ein sehr schöner Fisch. Allerdings hatte der Wobbler sich sehr tief in der Lippe verhakt. Er hatte ihn nicht verschluckt aber ich hab ihn einfach nicht rausbekommen. In Panik habe ich die Schnur durchgeschnitten und ihn mit dem Wobbler ins Wasser gesetzt. Er schwamm schnell weg, der Wobbler neben ihm. Es war sehr verantwortungslos und ich habe ein sehr schlechtes Gewissen aber es ging einfach so schnell. Denkt ihr, der Fisch wird sterben ?#d


----------



## Allrounder27 (23. April 2015)

*AW: Ersten Fisch mit Wobbler im Maul freigelassen...Hilfe*

Wobbler mit 2 Haken am Fisch lassen geht garnicht. Den wird wohl ein übles Schicksal ereilen - entweder Maul dichtgenagelt oder der verfängt sich im nächsten Unterstand. Ganz schwache Leistung.


----------



## xaru (23. April 2015)

*AW: Ersten Fisch mit Wobbler im Maul freigelassen...Hilfe*

Ohne Worte #q


----------



## Jose (23. April 2015)

*AW: Ersten Fisch mit Wobbler im Maul freigelassen...Hilfe*

klingt für mich widersinnig und trollig:
jetzt was von verantwortung und gewissen schreiben aber ohne fischereischein und also auch ohne erlaubnisschein angeln.

wenns überhaupt stimmt, noch rein gar nix gelernt?


----------



## PirschHirsch (23. April 2015)

*AW: Ersten Fisch mit Wobbler im Maul freigelassen...Hilfe*

Exakt, da geb ich Jose recht: Irgendwie kommt mir das alles sehr seltsam "provokant" vor - verangelter Fisch plus Angeln ohne Schein (falls kein Jungangler mit JFS)...

Auf jeden Fall hat der Thread Potenzial... bin ja mal gespannt, wie lange es das Ding macht.


----------



## Allrounder27 (23. April 2015)

*AW: Ersten Fisch mit Wobbler im Maul freigelassen...Hilfe*

War, zugegebener Weise, auch mein erster Gedanke.

Prinzipiell ist auch alles gesagt und man könnte den Thread, vorsorglich, dicht machen. Das ganze kann nämlich nur wieder den absolut typischen Verlauf nehmen.


----------



## felixR (23. April 2015)

*AW: Ersten Fisch mit Wobbler im Maul freigelassen...Hilfe*

Hirnverbrannt, was anderes fällt mir echt nicht ein..............


----------



## feederbrassen (23. April 2015)

*AW: Ersten Fisch mit Wobbler im Maul freigelassen...Hilfe*

|bigeyes
|smash:


----------



## Jose (23. April 2015)

*AW: Ersten Fisch mit Wobbler im Maul freigelassen...Hilfe*



Allrounder27 schrieb:


> ... Das ganze kann nämlich nur wieder den absolut typischen Verlauf nehmen.



wird es, haben ja schon angefangen :m


----------



## PirschHirsch (23. April 2015)

*AW: Ersten Fisch mit Wobbler im Maul freigelassen...Hilfe*

Fehlen nur noch die aufsehenerregenden Standardfragen, ob dort evtl. grade sogar Kunstköderverbot wg. Schonzeit herrscht  und wo das Stahlvorfach war - dann ist der Salat endgültig vermatscht 

Ich mach mir dann mal Schnitzel mit Pommes, wie üblich Chips plus Bier holen ist vermutlich zu wenig


----------



## Andal (23. April 2015)

*AW: Ersten Fisch mit Wobbler im Maul freigelassen...Hilfe*

Ich finde es gar nicht so außergewöhnlich. Brandneu im Geschäft. Glühend heiß aufs Angeln, neugierig obendrein. Da hat er sich halt für so einen schwarzen Versuch entschieden. Danach ist es halt nur noch blöd gelaufen. Trotzdem was gefangen, den Fisch versaubeutelt und mehr Schiss in der Buxxe als Vaterlandliebe.

Ganz ohne Frage ist das Schaizze, besonders für den Döbel, der so gut wie sicher verrecken wird, wenn er es nicht schon ist.

Aber der junge Held ist wenigstens so ehrlich, dass er einsieht dass es schaizze war. Das finde ich nun wieder gut; jung und blöd waren wir jua alle einmal.

Und ich bin mir sicher, dass ihm das so weit eine Lehre sein wird, dass er es in Zukunft auch anders machen wird.

Sich hinstellen, ihn unter der Hand einen Arsch zu nennen und mit Moralinsäure herumspritzen ist auch nicht die ganz elegante Art. Oder!?


----------



## strignatz (23. April 2015)

*AW: Ersten Fisch mit Wobbler im Maul freigelassen...Hilfe*

Fällt mir nichts zu ein!


----------



## Talsperrenjäger (23. April 2015)

*AW: Ersten Fisch mit Wobbler im Maul freigelassen...Hilfe*

Interessant wäre zu wissen ob der Wobbler noch Spiel hat und sich ggf. noch ein anderer Raubfisch für den Köder interessiert.
Nicht das am Ende zwei Raubfische an einem Köder hängen und sich gegenseitig hin- und herziehen.
Mach mir eben ne Pizza und verfolge den Thread hier weiter :vik:


----------



## PirschHirsch (23. April 2015)

*AW: Ersten Fisch mit Wobbler im Maul freigelassen...Hilfe*

Mir deucht das Ganze immer noch als gezielt gesetzter Fake bzw. "Aufreger"... (von wem auch immer zu welchem Zweck gezielt gesetzt). Die geschilderte Action bündelt einfach zu viel auf einmal.


----------



## Daniel SN (23. April 2015)

*AW: Ersten Fisch mit Wobbler im Maul freigelassen...Hilfe*

Das wird wieder ein sehr spannender Tread. 
Also Fernseher aus Füße hoch und regelmäßig aktualisieren. 
Hat noch einer Chips für mich?

Zum Thema selbst werde ich mich nicht äußern.


----------



## civicus (23. April 2015)

*AW: Ersten Fisch mit Wobbler im Maul freigelassen...Hilfe*

Sehe ich auch so. Das es ein Fehler war weiß ich und ich stell mich hier nicht hin um verspottet zu werden sondern damit so etwas nicht wieder vorkommt. Wo lernt man so eine Situation denn ? Im vorbereitungskurs oder der Prüfung ? Laut 2 meiner Freunde mit Angelschein, leider nicht. Es tut mir unendlich Leid für den Fisch und es war auch keine Naivität ich habe mich schon viel mit dem Angeln beschäftigt aber Theorie und Praxis sind leider Welten voneinander entfernt


----------



## feederbrassen (23. April 2015)

*AW: Ersten Fisch mit Wobbler im Maul freigelassen...Hilfe*

Sicher hat er scheixxe
 gemacht aber machen die erfahrenen  immer alles richtig? |rolleyes


----------



## Andal (23. April 2015)

*AW: Ersten Fisch mit Wobbler im Maul freigelassen...Hilfe*



PirschHirsch schrieb:


> Mir deucht das Ganze immer noch als gezielt gesetzter Fake bzw. "Aufreger"... (von wem auch immer zu welchem Zweck gezielt gesetzt). Die geschilderte Action bündelt einfach zu viel auf einmal.



Wer deucht dich steckt hinter der Verschwörung? Die Freimaurer, die Illuminaten, oder gar der Leibhaftige selbst? 



civicus schrieb:


> Sehe ich auch so. Das es ein Fehler war weiß ich und ich stell mich hier nicht hin um verspottet zu werden sondern damit so etwas nicht wieder vorkommt. Wo lernt man so eine Situation denn ? Im vorbereitungskurs oder der Prüfung ? Laut 2 meiner Freunde mit Angelschein, leider nicht. Es tut mir unendlich Leid für den Fisch und es war auch keine Naivität ich habe mich schon viel mit dem Angeln beschäftigt aber Theorie und Praxis sind leider Welten voneinander entfernt



Normalerweise darf man ja angeln, wenn man angeln geht. Da hast du deine Papiere und der Stress, von wegen erwischt zu werden, fällt schon mal weg. Dann hast du eine gute Lösezange dabei. Du wirst sehen, dass dir das nicht mehr passieren muss, wenn du das wirklich willst. Im Zweifelsfall muss man halt den Fisch abschlagen und verwerten.


----------



## civicus (23. April 2015)

*AW: Ersten Fisch mit Wobbler im Maul freigelassen...Hilfe*



Andal schrieb:


> Wer deucht dich steckt hinter der Verschwörung? Die Freimaurer, die Illuminaten, oder gar der Leibhaftige selbst?
> 
> 
> 
> Normalerweise darf man ja angeln, wenn man angeln geht. Da hast du deine Papiere und der Stress, von wegen erwischt zu werden, fällt schon mal weg. Dann hast du eine gute Lösezange dabei. Du wirst sehen, dass dir das nicht mehr passieren muss, wenn du das wirklich willst. Im Zweifelsfall muss man halt den Fisch abschlagen und verwerten.





Vielen Dank. Ich wollt sowieso nur Angeln, um den Fisch dann auch zu essen. Ich bete, dass der Fisch sich irgendwie von dem Haken befreien kann. Vielleicht saß er garnicht so tief wie vermutet. Und wenn nicht dann hoffe ich es geht möglichst schnell. Ich werde mich jetzt mal nach passendem Zubehör umsehen und von jemandem mitnehmen lassen, der mir zeigt wie es geht. Und an alle, die das hier als Entertainment ansehen...echt traurig. Mir ging es einzig und allein um das Wohl des Fisches


----------



## Double2004 (23. April 2015)

*AW: Ersten Fisch mit Wobbler im Maul freigelassen...Hilfe*

Dass so etwas "gar nicht geht", wurde jetzt ja ausgiebig (zurecht) mitgeteilt. 

Aber du suchst hier ja scheinbar Hilfe und Tipps. Hier also mal ein Anfang: Wenn man zum Kunstköderangeln ans Wasser geht, sollte man mit möglichst vielen Eventualitäten rechnen. Deswegen sollte die Grundausrüstung folgendes beinhalten: Rute, Rolle, großen Kescher(!), Messer, taugliche Zange (hätte den Döbel gerettet und ist beim Kunstköderangeln besser geeignet als ein üblicher Hakenlöser), Maßband/Zollstock, Lappen, Tüten, widerstandsfähiges Vorfachmaterial (Stahl, Hardmono, Fluo...je nach vorkommenden Fischarten), einige Ersatzköder, Köderretter.
Vielleicht solltest du dir vor dem nächsten Angelversuch (natürlich legal!) geistig vorher zurechtlegen, wie du reagieren wirst, wenn ein Fisch anbeißt: wie und wo keschere ich ihn am Besten, wie löse ich den Haken schonend und wie setze ich den Fisch zurück bzw. wie transportiere ich den gefangenen Fisch usw.

Dies soll ein bescheidener Anfang sein und vielleicht führt es ja dazu, dass weitere Tipps gegeben werden anstatt ausschließlich zu schreiben, was "für einen Bock du da geschossen" hast.

LG
Double2004


----------



## Jose (23. April 2015)

*AW: Ersten Fisch mit Wobbler im Maul freigelassen...Hilfe*



civicus schrieb:


> ... Das es ein Fehler war weiß ich und ich stell mich hier nicht hin um verspottet zu werden sondern damit so etwas nicht wieder vorkommt...




von der jugend lernen...  :m


----------



## Andal (23. April 2015)

*AW: Ersten Fisch mit Wobbler im Maul freigelassen...Hilfe*

Und alle anderen, die meinen, sie seien als heilige Vollprofis vom Himmel gefallen sind, mögen sich bitte bei mir melden und mir den Landeplatz zeigen!


----------



## Lazarus (23. April 2015)

*AW: Ersten Fisch mit Wobbler im Maul freigelassen...Hilfe*



civicus schrieb:


> Im vorbereitungskurs oder der Prüfung ? Laut 2 meiner Freunde mit Angelschein, leider nicht.


Natürlich im Vorbereitungskurs.
Fall deinen Kumpels das nicht im Kurs gelernt haben, dann mach du den deinen wo anders. Ein Kurs, wo man nicht erfährt, dass man einen Fischereischein braucht und einen Erlaubnisschein, bevor man mit einer fangbereiten Angel an ein Gewässer geht, ist für den Ar$$$.
Ebenso ein Kurs, wo man nicht erfährt, dass man einen Fisch mit Wobbler im Maul nicht einfach wieder schwimmen lässt, indem man die Schnur kappt. Wie ein Fisch abgehakt wird, muss man ebenfalls gezeigt bekommen.


----------



## PirschHirsch (23. April 2015)

*AW: Ersten Fisch mit Wobbler im Maul freigelassen...Hilfe*

Für unlösbare oder sehr schlecht sitzende Haken empfiehlt sich das Mitführen eines Seitenschneiders oder kleinen Bolzenschneiders - schnipp, schnapp, Draht ab.

Auch nützlich, wenn der Draht mal in die eigene Hand gerät.


----------



## civicus (23. April 2015)

*AW: Ersten Fisch mit Wobbler im Maul freigelassen...Hilfe*



Double2004 schrieb:


> Dass so etwas "gar nicht geht", wurde jetzt ja ausgiebig (zurecht) mitgeteilt.
> 
> Aber du suchst hier ja scheinbar Hilfe und Tipps. Hier also mal ein Anfang: Wenn man zum Kunstköderangeln ans Wasser geht, sollte man mit möglichst vielen Eventualitäten rechnen. Deswegen sollte die Grundausrüstung folgendes beinhalten: Rute, Rolle, großen Kescher(!), Messer, taugliche Zange (hätte den Döbel gerettet und ist beim Kunstköderangeln besser geeignet als ein üblicher Hakenlöser), Maßband/Zollstock, Lappen, Tüten, widerstandsfähiges Vorfachmaterial (Stahl, Hardmono, Fluo...je nach vorkommenden Fischarten), einige Ersatzköder, Köderretter.
> Vielleicht solltest du dir vor dem nächsten Angelversuch (natürlich legal!) geistig vorher zurechtlegen, wie du reagieren wirst, wenn ein Fisch anbeißt: wie und wo keschere ich ihn am Besten, wie löse ich den Haken schonend und wie setze ich den Fisch zurück bzw. wie transportiere ich den gefangenen Fisch usw.
> ...




Dankeschön das hilft mir sehr weiter. Ich werde versuchen, dass alles umzusetzen.Denkst du denn, dass es Sinn macht, morgen nochmal hinzufahren und zu sehen ob der Fisch irgendwo rumtreibt um ihn dann aus dem Wasser zu nehmen um eventuelle Gefahren für Hunde etc zu beseitigen ?


----------



## Double2004 (23. April 2015)

*AW: Ersten Fisch mit Wobbler im Maul freigelassen...Hilfe*



civicus schrieb:


> Dankeschön das hilft mir sehr weiter. Ich werde versuchen, dass alles umzusetzen.Denkst du denn, dass es Sinn macht, morgen nochmal hinzufahren und zu sehen ob der Fisch irgendwo rumtreibt um ihn dann aus dem Wasser zu nehmen um eventuelle Gefahren für Hunde etc zu beseitigen ?



Also, die Wahrscheinlichkeit, dass du ihn in einem Fluss wiederfindest, ist doch wohl verschwindend gering. Außerdem ist die Gefahr groß, dass der Fisch nicht so schnell verendet, wenn er nicht geblutet hat. Er kann also noch sonstwohin schwimmen. Wenn es jedoch dein Gewissen beruhigen sollte...

Lerne aus dem Vorfall. Mehr kannst du wohl nicht tun....


----------



## Andal (23. April 2015)

*AW: Ersten Fisch mit Wobbler im Maul freigelassen...Hilfe*

Schaden kann es nicht.


----------



## Jose (23. April 2015)

*AW: Ersten Fisch mit Wobbler im Maul freigelassen...Hilfe*



Double2004 schrieb:


> ...Lerne aus dem Vorfall. Mehr kannst du wohl nicht tun....



und lerne auch, in öffentlichen foren nix zu posten, was dir (auch rechtlich) zum nachteil geraten kann.
nebenbei, dein missgeschick kennt jeder angler - der ärger über den verlorenen wobbler übertrifft bei weitem die "betroffenheit", von schlechtem gewissen ganz zu schweigen: sowas passiert immer wieder auch bei sorgfältigster vorbereitung.
muss man wissen, wenn man angeln geht.


----------



## Holz Hecht (23. April 2015)

*AW: Ersten Fisch mit Wobbler im Maul freigelassen...Hilfe*

Hallo Civicus,
ich denke einige Vorschreiber, haben dir schon gesagt, dass dein Verhalten ein Fehler war. Erstmal finde ich es gut, dass du dir Gedanken um deine Fehler und dem Fisch machst, denn in unseren Landen gibt es leider Gottes immer noch genug Bauern, die regelmäßig eiN Solches Verhalten ohne schlechtes Gewissen oder ähnliches an den Tag legen.#d
Nun ist es wichtig, dass du aus deinen Fehlern lernen kannst. Also analysieren wir dein Verhalten einfach mal ganz allgemein und im Sinne der Gesetzte und Richtigkeit :q:

1. Fehler
Des aus gesetzlicher Sicht am schwerwiegendste Fehler,  was sicherlich. Dass du überhaupt angeln gegangen bist. In Deutschland ist es strengstens Verboten ohne Fischereischein zu angeln. Schwarzangeln ist eine Straftat, und kann sogar mit einer Freiheitsstrafe geahndet werden, ich appelliere somit an dich und alle die das Mitlesen und evt.  ähnliches hinter bzw vor sich haben, nie aber wirklich niemals ohne Schein und gewässerkarte angeln zu gehen. 
Ich verstehe durchaus,  dass es verlockend ist, mal eben an den See zu fahren und die Rute reinzuhalten, weil man es einfach Nichtmehr aushalten kann. Deshalb empfehle ich allen die scharf auf erste mal Angeln sind, sich entweder einem Angler anzuschließen,  der schon einen Schein haT und dort mal über die Schulter zu schauen, und direkt aus der Praxis zu lernen. Ich sehe es   auch durchaus als möglich an,  bei einem örtlichen Angelverein anzufragen und sehe alle Vereine in der Pflicht ein solches Bitten ernst zu nehmen. Eine zweite Möglichkeit,  wäre auch ein Forellensee. So habe ich beispielsweise die ersten Praxiserfagrungen an sich einem ForellenSee gemacht. Es gibt durchaus auch Forellensee,  an denen das angeln ohne Schein erlaubt ist, und man vielleicht sogar eine Anweisung in die Grundlagen vor dem Angelbeginn bekommt #6.

2. Fehler
Aus Moralischer Sicht sicherlich das Schlimmste ist, dass der Döbel  nun an einem Wobbler verreckt. Seine Überlebenschancen sind realistisch gesehen gleich Null.
In Zukunft ist es sehr wichtig, dass du dich vor dem Angeln gut vorbereitest, denn wir Angler sind vorrangige Naturschützer und für die Pflege der Fische verantwortlicH, deshalb ist es absolut wichtig dem Fisch als besondere Kreatur besonderen RESPEKT und FAIRNESS entgegenzubringen. Also besorgen dir für die Zukunft eine Gescheite Ausrüstung wie eine Abhakmatte, Zangen in mehreren Größen, einen Fischschonendes Massband ( z.B. The scale oder ähnliches), eine Gescheiten und AUSREICHEND GROSSEN Knüppel und ein scharfes Messer um dem Fisch auszubluten. Und vor allem solltest du dich über den sorgsamen und verantwortungsvollen Umgang mit der Kreatur Fisch bekannt machen, auch das lernt man am besten von eine Fischereiaufseher.

ich hoffe ich konnte dir Helfen und bin mir sicher,  daß du in Zukunft alle deine Fänge mit dem nötigen Respekt  und Waidgerechtigkeit behandeln wirst, denn das ist beim angeln eben viel wichtiger als tolles Tackle oder große Fische#6.

P.S @ All
Über alle die sich hier über den TE aufregen  und ihn niedermachen kann ich nur mit dem Kopf schütteln, schließlich hat das Bord hier auch eine gewisse Vorbildfunktion und es sollte eigentlich darum gehen auch andere Jungangler über den Waidgerrechten Umgang mit den Fischen auf zu klären, ich bitte deshalb nurnoch um Konstruktive Kritik |bla:


----------



## HeinBlöd (23. April 2015)

*AW: Ersten Fisch mit Wobbler im Maul freigelassen...Hilfe*

@ Civicus

So, wie Du es (be)schreibst.... Jepp; Du hast einen stümperhaften Anfängerfehler gemacht #t

ABER : Du hast ihn gemacht, es 'gebeichtet', um Hilfe gebeten, um es beim nächsten Mal anders/besser zu machen.
So wie Du Dir einen Kopf um die Geschichte machst, denke ich, daß Du später mal ein sehr umsichtiger und die Kreatur und Natur achtender, guter Angler werden wirst.
Und ich habe in meinen 41 Jahren Angelerfahrung ( leider ) schon viel Gegenteiliges gesehen bzw. sehen müssen.
Da ist mir ein angehender Petri-Jünger wie Du, mit jungfräulichen Makeln allemal lieber.

Also, Kopf hoch, weiter geht's und beim nächsten Mal wird es besser gemacht.
Viel Glück bei der Prüfung und berichte dann mal von Deinem weiteren, anglerischen Werdegang.


----------



## Jose (23. April 2015)

*AW: Ersten Fisch mit Wobbler im Maul freigelassen...Hilfe*



Holz Hecht schrieb:


> ... denn wir Angler sind vorrangige Naturschützer...



ich denk, wir sind vorrangig angler


----------



## Michael2711 (23. April 2015)

*AW: Ersten Fisch mit Wobbler im Maul freigelassen...Hilfe*

Einfach mal nur ohne Worte! Man sollte dich erst gar nicht zur Prüfung hin lassen! Auch wenn du hier schreibst das es dir leid tut [emoji107] [emoji107] [emoji107]


----------



## kati48268 (23. April 2015)

*AW: Ersten Fisch mit Wobbler im Maul freigelassen...Hilfe*



Jose schrieb:


> ich denk, wir sind vorrangig angler


Danke. #g


Michael2711 schrieb:


> Man sollte dich erst gar nicht zur Prüfung hin lassen!


Wer ohne Sünde ist...


----------



## Taxidermist (23. April 2015)

*AW: Ersten Fisch mit Wobbler im Maul freigelassen...Hilfe*

Ich finde es gut, dass hier einige genug Verstand aufbringen und reflektieren, das junge unerfahrene Menschen nun mal Fehler machen können!
Ich glaube dem Kerl jedenfalls, dass ihm dieses Fehlverhalten aufrichtig leid tut.
Zudem gehört noch eine gewisse Größe dazu, sich gerade zu machen und sich ausgerechnet dieses Forum auszusuchen, um seine "Untat" zu beichten.
Wo doch mit Vorhaltungen und kräftigem Gegenwind zu rechnen ist!
Ich glaube auch, dass aus dem Jungen ein guter Angler wird, der mit ausreichendem Respekt vor der Kreatur ja jetzt schon ausgestattet ist.

Wer hat nicht schon mal irgendwelchen Mist gebaut?
Wenn ich an meine Anglerjugend denke, so habe ich meine Laufbahn auch als Schwarzangler begonnen und dabei aus Unwissenheit und Dummheit, einige Sünden aufm Kerbholz!
Auf Karpfen mit einem Teigbatzen und damit dieser besser aufm Haken hält, gleich Drillinge verwendet, z.B..
Ich weiß noch, dass ich dieses damals, mit geschätzten 10 Lebensjahren, für besonders intelligent hielt, dass ich auf die "geniale" Lösung gekommen bin!!

Jürgen


----------



## Andal (23. April 2015)

*AW: Ersten Fisch mit Wobbler im Maul freigelassen...Hilfe*



Michael2711 schrieb:


> Einfach mal nur ohne Worte! Man sollte dich erst gar nicht zur Prüfung hin lassen! Auch wenn du hier schreibst das es dir leid tut [emoji107] [emoji107] [emoji107]





Andal schrieb:


> Sich hinstellen, ihn unter der Hand einen Arsch zu nennen und mit Moralinsäure herumspritzen ist auch nicht die ganz elegante Art. Oder!?





Andal schrieb:


> Und alle anderen, die meinen, sie seien als heilige Vollprofis vom Himmel gefallen sind, mögen sich bitte bei mir melden und mir den Landeplatz zeigen!



Ich hoffe, du kannst dich noch an die Koordinaten erinnern!


----------



## <carp> (23. April 2015)

*AW: Ersten Fisch mit Wobbler im Maul freigelassen...Hilfe*

Und an alle, die das hier als Entertainment ansehen...echt traurig. Mir ging es einzig und allein um das Wohl des Fisches

Und worum ging es dir als du die Schnur gekappt hast? Um das wohl des fisches hättest du dir Gedanken machen sollen als du die schere genommen hast nicht jetzt wo der ärmste sich nicht befreien kann. Wäre schade um die Fische wenn du die Befähigung zum fisch Fang bekommst...


----------



## civicus (23. April 2015)

*AW: Ersten Fisch mit Wobbler im Maul freigelassen...Hilfe*

Vielen Dank an Andal, TaxiderMist, HeinBlöd, Holz Hecht und die anderen, die auf mein Problem eingegangen sind. Eure Antworten haben mir sehr viel gebracht und mich nochmal zum nachdenken angeregt. Ich sehe schon, das ich noch einen weiten Weg vor mir habe aber ich fühle mich jetzt bestärkt es richtig anzugehen. Ich werde aufjedenfall im Forum aktiv bleiben und berichten : )

Nochmal ein GROßES Dankeschön.


----------



## Andal (23. April 2015)

*AW: Ersten Fisch mit Wobbler im Maul freigelassen...Hilfe*



<carp> schrieb:


> Und an alle, die das hier als Entertainment ansehen...echt traurig. Mir ging es einzig und allein um das Wohl des Fisches
> 
> Und worum ging es dir als du die Schnur gekappt hast? Um das wohl des fisches hättest du dir Gedanken machen sollen als du die schere genommen hast nicht jetzt wo der ärmste sich nicht befreien kann. Wäre schade um die Fische wenn du die Befähigung zum fisch Fang bekommst...



Und wo hat es dich ungespitzt in den Dreck gehauen?


----------



## Talsperrenjäger (23. April 2015)

*AW: Ersten Fisch mit Wobbler im Maul freigelassen...Hilfe*

@ civicus,

den meisten dieser negativen Poster solltest du keine Beachtung schenken. Du hast einen Fehler gemacht und gelobst Besserung, was will man mehr?
Besonders in deinem jungen Alter wirst du noch sehr viel dazulernen und neues entdecken.
Die meisten Leute hier die schreiben,man sollte dich nicht zur Fischereiprüfung zulassen, haben sowieso nicht mehr alle Tassen im Schrank. 
Verbitterte Internethelden, deren einziger Lebensinhalt darin besteht, andere Menschen im Netz schlecht zu machen.
Solche Menschen haben den Bezug zur Realität vollkommen verloren.
Ich wünsche dir jedenfalls bei deiner Fischereiprüfung viel Erfolg und hoffe, dass aus dir mal ein passionierter Mitangler wird #6


----------



## zandertex (23. April 2015)

*AW: Ersten Fisch mit Wobbler im Maul freigelassen...Hilfe*

der heiligenschein einiger kollegen blendet doch sehr!


----------



## angler1996 (23. April 2015)

*AW: Ersten Fisch mit Wobbler im Maul freigelassen...Hilfe*

was kommt als nächste Frage
 irgendwas verrät mir googel|kopfkrat
 Gruß A.


----------



## Andal (23. April 2015)

*AW: Ersten Fisch mit Wobbler im Maul freigelassen...Hilfe*



zandertex schrieb:


> der heiligenschein einiger kollegen blendet doch sehr!



Das ist der Scheinheiligenschein, der blendet ganz besonders!


----------



## <carp> (23. April 2015)

*AW: Ersten Fisch mit Wobbler im Maul freigelassen...Hilfe*

Du meinst unangespitzt?


----------



## Andal (23. April 2015)

*AW: Ersten Fisch mit Wobbler im Maul freigelassen...Hilfe*



<carp> schrieb:


> Du meinst unangespitzt?



Wie auch immer, es war zu hart. Sonst würdest würdest du solche Kommentare nicht vom Stapel lassen.


----------



## Eitsch (23. April 2015)

*AW: Ersten Fisch mit Wobbler im Maul freigelassen...Hilfe*

Falls die Geschichte wahr ist habe ich einen GANZ einfachen Rat an den Jungen:

Sollte man den Haken absolut nicht lösen können, aus welchem Grund auch immer (zu fest, zu tief geschluckt etc), dann ist es besser den Fisch auf der Stelle abzuschlagen, bzw. Waidgerecht zu töten, anstatt ihn einem wohl qualvollen Schicksal zu überlassen!

Und dann? Toten fisch ins Wasser werfen? Klar warum nicht! Unnütz oder Sinnlos ist das nicht! Die Natur verwertet alles!


----------



## Thomas9904 (23. April 2015)

*AW: Ersten Fisch mit Wobbler im Maul freigelassen...Hilfe*

sodele, bevor sich hier einige jetzt anfangen an den Kragen zu gehen - ausgetauscht wurde ja alles schreibenswerte, der junge Kollege wird das nicht nochmal machen und gut is...

Denkt dran, Mod liest mit und verteilt im Ernstfall schnell, gnadenlos und in hoher Zahl Punkte..

Also zurückhalten...

Danke..


----------



## HeinBlöd (23. April 2015)

*AW: Ersten Fisch mit Wobbler im Maul freigelassen...Hilfe*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Denkt dran, Mod liest mit und verteilt im Ernstfall schnell, gnadenlos und in hoher Zahl Punkte..
> 
> Also zurückhalten...



Ach Menno |gr: |motz:
Papi schickt uns ins Bett |schlaf:|schlafen


----------



## ronram (23. April 2015)

*AW: Ersten Fisch mit Wobbler im Maul freigelassen...Hilfe*

In einem öffentlichen Forum zu schreiben, dass man ohne Erlaubnis schon mehrfach Angeln war und dann auch noch das Gebiet eingrenzt,  halte ich für mutig. :-D
Sooo lang ist die Erft nämlich nicht und "flach" ist sie auch nicht auf der ganzen Strecke. 
Die Pächterliste ist auch überschaubar (kann man bei der Erftfischereigenossenschaft einsehen) und je nach Pachtstrecke ist die Erft auch ganz ordentlich beangelt. In Erftstadt, wo die Erft auch flach ist und viele Döbel  beheimatet (weiß ich aus Erfahrung),  werden recht viele Jahreskarten ausgegeben. Da auf einen anderen Angler zu treffen ist nicht unwahrscheinlich. 
Naja...muss ja jeder selbst wissen...nur möglicherweise schießt man sich damit irgendwann mal ein Eigentor.

Zum Spinnfischen auf Döbel mit Wobblern (nach der Prüfung[emoji14]):
Das funktioniert auch wunderbar mit Einzelhaken, sogar mit angedrückten Widerhaken.
Mache ich auch und ich kann keine Verschlechterung der Bissausbeute verzeichnen.
Das Hakenlösen geht allerdings sehr viel leichter. 
Zwei festsitzende Drillinge aus einem Döbelschlund zu entfernen ist...eine heikle, schwierige Angelegenheit und macht keinen Spaß.

Auf 5cm Wobbler gehen auch gerne mal 20cm Döbel...


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (23. April 2015)

*AW: Ersten Fisch mit Wobbler im Maul freigelassen...Hilfe*

Mutig sich zu trauen so etwas zu schreiben.Heftig die Reaktion einiger,die Garantiert noch nie einen Fehler am Wasser fabriziert haben.

Ich denke so etwas passiert,wenn jemand einfach nicht darauf vorbereitet ist und es zeigt einfach vielmehr,das die Vorbereitungen von Neuanglern mit diesen ultimativen Workshops einfach nicht lehrend genug sind.

Ansonsten wurde ja schon viel geschrieben.Was den Fisch angeht,das ist reinstes Lotto.Er kann es schaffen oder nicht.


----------



## Herzkönig (23. April 2015)

*AW: Ersten Fisch mit Wobbler im Maul freigelassen...Hilfe*

Einen Wunderguten!

Es ist ja echt verschärft wie manche hier über die Fehltritte eines Neulings urteilen. Sogar seine zukünftige Entwicklung dahingehend verurteilen, dass aus ihm ja jetzt kein vernünftiger Angler mehr werden kann. 
Ich hoffe ihr habt für jeden Bock den ihr seit eurer Kindheit geschossen habt so richtig auf die Fleppe bekommen das es noch bis heute schmerzt! 

Jemanden, der aus seinem (nur für einen Fisch fatalen) Fehler lernt, so in Ungnade zu stellen, ist nichts als erschreckendes Gutmenschentum!

Offtopic: Wer ist VOR seiner Führerscheinprüfung schwarz mit dem Auto vom Kumpel auf dem Feldweg gefahren?! ☺


----------



## Thomas9904 (23. April 2015)

*AW: Ersten Fisch mit Wobbler im Maul freigelassen...Hilfe*

Du sprichst mir aus der Seele........


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (23. April 2015)

*AW: Ersten Fisch mit Wobbler im Maul freigelassen...Hilfe*



Herzkönig schrieb:


> Offtopic: Wer ist VOR seiner Führerscheinprüfung schwarz mit dem Auto vom Kumpel auf dem Feldweg gefahren?! ☺



Das war noch das kleinste Vergehen. :vik:


----------



## Darket (23. April 2015)

*AW: Ersten Fisch mit Wobbler im Maul freigelassen...Hilfe*

Die Unkalkulierbarkeit des Angelns, die ja für die meisten einen Gutteil Faszination ausmacht, führt letztlich wahrscheinlich bei allen von uns zuweilen zu Fehlern. Als jemand, der auch noch kein Jahr seinen Schein hat, kann ich sagen, dass ich bei meinen ersten Fischen auch mal Schwierigkeiten hatte den Haken zu lösen. Und wenn man eigentlich releasen will, fühlt man sich dann mitunter doch sehr unter Druck, weil das Gehirn sagt, dass Fisch an Land nicht gut ist, wenn er weiter leben soll. Meinem allerersten BRassen ist der Haken dankenswerter Weise im Kescher dann aus dem Rüssel gerutscht, aber ich habe bei späteren Fischen auch ganz schön rumgeeiert, bevor der wieder drin war. Letztlich ist ja hier schon alles geschrieben worden, was hilfreich wäre. Arterienklemme oder Vergleichbares zum Hakenlösen, Fisch im Zweifel lieber abschlagen usw. Letztlich klingt die Geschichte natürlich erstmal ziemlich dämlich, aber wenn ich sehe wie langjährige Angler ihre Fänge am Hafenbecken erstmal fünf Meter über Beton schleifen oder ich letzte Woche mal von einem Vierzehnjährigen im Auftrag seines Vaters gebeten wurde, beim Abschlagen eines großen Hechtes zu helfen, weil die offenbar schlecht ausgerüstet waren und ich dann nach meinem Hinweis auf die noch geltende Schonzeit vom anderen Seeufer aus sehe, wie Papa eine Mülltüte vom Baum klaut und den Hecht da reinsteckt (hoffentlich dann wenigstens doch schon tot), dann ist mir jemand, der wenigstens nach der dämlichen Aktion nachdenkt und feststellt, dass es nicht so cool war und Schlüsse daraus zieht, allemal lieber.


----------



## Westblutossi (24. April 2015)

*AW: Ersten Fisch mit Wobbler im Maul freigelassen...Hilfe*



civicus schrieb:


> Hey ich werde im juni die Prüfung für den Fischereischein machen und bin momentan fleißig am lernen. Ich habe auch schon eine Angel und dachte mir heute bei dem schönen Wetter, dass ich etwas mit dem Wobbler üben möchte. Ich war schon einige male Angeln und habe in der Rutenzusammenstellung auch Erfahrung. Nur dachte ich nicht, dass in der flachen Erft Fische schwimmen die auf einen 5 cm Wobbler eingehen. Es kam wie es kommen musste: Angel ausgeworfen und ein Doebel beißt an. Der Fisch war ungefähr 35-40 cm lang. Ein sehr schöner Fisch. Allerdings hatte der Wobbler sich sehr tief in der Lippe verhakt. Er hatte ihn nicht verschluckt aber ich hab ihn einfach nicht rausbekommen. In Panik habe ich die Schnur durchgeschnitten und ihn mit dem Wobbler ins Wasser gesetzt. Er schwamm schnell weg, der Wobbler neben ihm. Es war sehr verantwortungslos und ich habe ein sehr schlechtes Gewissen aber es ging einfach so schnell. Denkt ihr, der Fisch wird sterben ?#d




Du Noob


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (24. April 2015)

*AW: Ersten Fisch mit Wobbler im Maul freigelassen...Hilfe*



Westblutossi schrieb:


> Du Noob



....... ;+


----------



## Westblutossi (24. April 2015)

*AW: Ersten Fisch mit Wobbler im Maul freigelassen...Hilfe*

ja ist doch so, erst schwarz losrennen und dann das heulen anfangen


http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Noob


----------



## Brummel (24. April 2015)

*AW: Ersten Fisch mit Wobbler im Maul freigelassen...Hilfe*



Jose schrieb:


> und lerne auch, in öffentlichen foren nix zu posten, was dir (auch rechtlich) zum nachteil geraten kann.
> nebenbei, dein missgeschick kennt jeder angler - der ärger über den verlorenen wobbler übertrifft bei weitem die "betroffenheit", von schlechtem gewissen ganz zu schweigen: sowas passiert immer wieder auch bei sorgfältigster vorbereitung.
> muss man wissen, wenn man angeln geht.



@Jose, #6

ne bessere Bemerkung zu dem Thema als die von Dir und Andal hab ich hier noch nicht gelesen, bin aber auch noch nicht ganz durch....

Gruß Torsten


----------



## Brummel (24. April 2015)

*AW: Ersten Fisch mit Wobbler im Maul freigelassen...Hilfe*

Jo Fantastic Fishing#6, da merkt man wieder mal was in solchen "Weltverbesserern" vorgeht, nämlich ziemlich wenig.
Dieses Leiden scheint altersunabhängig zu sein.... :q:q

Gruß Torsten


----------



## Westblutossi (24. April 2015)

*AW: Ersten Fisch mit Wobbler im Maul freigelassen...Hilfe*



> In Deutschland wurde im Reichsstrafgesetzbuch vom 15. Mai 1871 (§ 360 Nr. 13) als Übertretung mit Strafe bedroht, wer „öffentlich oder in Ärgernis erregender Weise Tiere boshaft quält oder misshandelt.“ Geschützt wurde also das Empfinden der Menschen, weswegen man von einem anthropozentrischen Tierschutz spricht



lg aus dd


----------



## Brummel (24. April 2015)

*AW: Ersten Fisch mit Wobbler im Maul freigelassen...Hilfe*



Westblutossi schrieb:


> lg aus dd




tja, was soll das uns das jetzt sagen ?  Was hat das mit der Frage des Themenerstellers zu tun ?
Mal ehrlich, bist Du nüchtern ? |kopfkrat
Wenn nicht erklärt das einiges, falls doch... naja#c

Gruß Torsten


----------



## Talsperrenjäger (24. April 2015)

*AW: Ersten Fisch mit Wobbler im Maul freigelassen...Hilfe*



> nebenbei, dein missgeschick kennt jeder angler - der ärger über den verlorenen Wobbler übertrifft bei weitem die "betroffenheit", von schlechtem gewissen ganz zu schweigen: sowas passiert immer wieder auch bei sorgfältigster vorbereitung.
> muss man wissen, wenn man angeln geht



Vielen Dank für das Zitat. 
Gesunder Menschenverstand in ein bis zwei Sätzen.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (24. April 2015)

*AW: Ersten Fisch mit Wobbler im Maul freigelassen...Hilfe*



Brummel schrieb:


> Jo Fantastic Fishing#6, da merkt man wieder mal was in solchen "Weltverbesserern" vorgeht, nämlich ziemlich wenig.
> Dieses Leiden scheint altersunabhängig zu sein.... :q:q
> 
> Gruß Torsten



Ich hab mich auch erst gefragt ob man etwas dazu schreiben muss/soll.Es ist ja immer so tendenziell,das Leute schnell einem sagen was man nicht kann.

Die Kunst ist aber das Gegenteil.Sachlich bleiben und Cool analysieren.Geht den Meisten in der heutigen Zeit ziemlich ab,da ist der moralische Zeigefinger immer die bessere Alternative,man kann nichts falsches Sagen und hat immer eine gewisse Zustimmung.


----------



## Brummel (24. April 2015)

*AW: Ersten Fisch mit Wobbler im Maul freigelassen...Hilfe*



> ...man kann nichts falsches Sagen und hat immer eine gewisse Zustimmung...




Da hast Du meine volle Zustimmung, aber das "sachlich bleiben" fällt mir immer schwerer.
Man merkt man kämpft gegen Windmühlen, bei sovielen Usern im AB auch kein Wunder, ich kann mir aber nicht vorstellen daß das vorteilhaft für unser Hobby ist um das es ja hier hauptsächlich gehen sollte...|kopfkrat.


----------



## Andal (24. April 2015)

*AW: Ersten Fisch mit Wobbler im Maul freigelassen...Hilfe*



Andal schrieb:


> Und alle anderen, die meinen, sie seien als heilige Vollprofis vom Himmel gefallen sind, mögen sich bitte bei mir melden und mir den Landeplatz zeigen!



Einige scheinen gar auf dem Kopfsteinpflaster aufgeschlagen zu sein.


----------



## civicus (24. April 2015)

*AW: Ersten Fisch mit Wobbler im Maul freigelassen...Hilfe*

Ist ja interessant zu sehen, wie sich so eine Thread entwickeln kann : s Eure Geschichten lese ich aber mit großer Neugier : ) Wirkt alles so positiv menschlich. Vor einigen Tagen meinte eine Freundinn noch, Angler seien alle alt und grummelig  Immer diese Vorurteile. Mittlerweile habe ich eine Liste gemacht mit den Dingen die ich brauche.


----------



## rippi (24. April 2015)

*AW: Ersten Fisch mit Wobbler im Maul freigelassen...Hilfe*

Schwarzangeln im jungen Alter. ohne Schein ist wohl das normalste was es gibt. Der Döbel wird wohl weiterleben wenn er vorne gehakt wurde. Döbel sind keine Weicheier, die schaffen so einiges!


----------



## Ralle 24 (24. April 2015)

*AW: Ersten Fisch mit Wobbler im Maul freigelassen...Hilfe*



civicus schrieb:


> Vielen Dank an Andal, TaxiderMist, HeinBlöd, Holz Hecht und die anderen, die auf mein Problem eingegangen sind. Eure Antworten haben mir sehr viel gebracht und mich nochmal zum nachdenken angeregt. Ich sehe schon, das ich noch einen weiten Weg vor mir habe aber ich fühle mich jetzt bestärkt es richtig anzugehen. Ich werde aufjedenfall im Forum aktiv bleiben und berichten : )
> 
> Nochmal ein GROßES Dankeschön.



Noch ein kleiner Seelentröster.

Fische "leiden" nicht. Vergleiche sie nicht mit einem Säugetier.
Viele "erfahrene" Angler würden an dem Döbel eine halbe Stunde lang rumforkeln um den Wobbler zu retten und den Fisch dann wieder "schwimmen" lassen. Meist mit dem Bauch nach oben. Bestenfalls würden sie ihn abschlagen und irgendwo entsorgen, essen würden nur die wenigsten einen Döbel.

Im übrigen halte ich Deine Erfahrung für das beste und nachhaltigste was einem Anfänger passieren kann. Besser kann Dich keine Prüfung dazu bringen, zukünftig sorgsamer zu handeln. 
Nimm es als Kollateralschaden Deiner anglerischen Laufbahn und mach es demnächst besser, incl. der juristischen Vorgaben hinsichtlich einer Angelerlaubnis.


----------



## labralehn (24. April 2015)

*AW: Ersten Fisch mit Wobbler im Maul freigelassen...Hilfe*

Was ich mich hier frage, wo liegt denn der Unterschied im Ergebnis zwischen einem Wobbler, der durch Schnurbruch verloren geht und einem Wobbler, bei dem die Schnur abgekniffen wird?

Ich glaube nicht, dass noch niemandem ein Wobbler im Drill abgerissen ist.


----------



## Lajos1 (24. April 2015)

*AW: Ersten Fisch mit Wobbler im Maul freigelassen...Hilfe*

Hallo civicus,

warum hast Du nicht das einfachste gemacht: den Fisch abgeschlagen und mitgenommen? Ein 35 - 40 cm Döbel ist schon gut verwertbar.

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## 50er-Jäger (24. April 2015)

*AW: Ersten Fisch mit Wobbler im Maul freigelassen...Hilfe*



civicus schrieb:


> Vielen Dank. *Ich wollt sowieso nur Angeln, um den Fisch dann auch zu essen*. Ich bete, dass der Fisch sich irgendwie von dem Haken befreien kann. Vielleicht saß er garnicht so tief wie vermutet. Und wenn nicht dann hoffe ich es geht möglichst schnell. Ich werde mich jetzt mal nach passendem Zubehör umsehen und von jemandem mitnehmen lassen, der mir zeigt wie es geht. Und an alle, die das hier als Entertainment ansehen...echt traurig. Mir ging es einzig und allein um das Wohl des Fisches



Und dann wirft man ihn samt Köder wieder ins Wasser? Dachte du willst die Prüfung bald machen und hast schon viel gelernt?:c
 Bei manchen frage ich mich wie die freihändig ausm haus gehen können Morgens, wahrscheinlich nur weil Mutti zuvor die Brote geschmiert hat und die Sachen raus gelegt hatte#q


----------



## Thomas9904 (24. April 2015)

*AW: Ersten Fisch mit Wobbler im Maul freigelassen...Hilfe*

Und ich frage mich bei manchen, wann sie begreifen, welcher Ton hier im Forum üblich ist....

Nochmal als letzte Warnung, ich will hier kein einziges Posting mit persönlicher Anmache mehr lesen:


Thomas9904 schrieb:


> sodele, bevor sich hier einige jetzt anfangen an den Kragen zu gehen - ausgetauscht wurde ja alles schreibenswerte, der junge Kollege wird das nicht nochmal machen und gut is...
> 
> Denkt dran, Mod liest mit und verteilt im Ernstfall schnell, gnadenlos und in hoher Zahl Punkte..
> 
> ...


----------



## Andal (24. April 2015)

*AW: Ersten Fisch mit Wobbler im Maul freigelassen...Hilfe*



50er-Jäger schrieb:


> Und dann wirft man ihn samt Köder wieder ins Wasser? Dachte du willst die Prüfung bald machen und hast schon viel gelernt?:c
> Bei manchen frage ich mich wie die freihändig ausm haus gehen können Morgens, wahrscheinlich nur weil Mutti zuvor die Brote geschmiert hat und die Sachen raus gelegt hatte#q



Es soll ja Leute geben, die haben als Jungs nie was angestellt, weil sie nie jung waren. 

Wie schön es ist, wenn einem solche Nebensächlichkeiten gemacht werden, erkennt man erst, wenn man den Shaizz selber machen muss. |wavey:


----------



## Tobi92 (24. April 2015)

*AW: Ersten Fisch mit Wobbler im Maul freigelassen...Hilfe*

Wer war denn als Junge nicht Schwarzangeln. Wie sollte man auch zum Angeln kommen, wenn die eigenen Eltern nicht grad Angler sind. 

Wir haben in dem Alter ganz andere krumme Dinger gedreht. 
zB in den Tiergarten einsteigen und dort Karpfen angeln. Dabei ist natürlich auch öfter mal ein Vorfach abgerissen oder ein Fisch rutschte einem ausversehn aus den Händen. 

Jugendliche Dummheit eben.

Das Bewusstsein über die Verantwortung dem Tier und der Natur gegenüber kam erst mit der Prüfung, dem Austausch mit anderen Anglern und der gemeinnützigen Arbeit im Verein. 

@TE.
Mach dir nix draus, jeder verangelt mal nen Fisch. Zudem bist du ja mehr als Einsichtig deinem Fehler gegenüber.

Döbel in der Größe werden auch als Köder zum Wallerfischen verwendet, was aber natürlich deren Wertschätzung nicht herabsetzen soll. 

MfG Tobi


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (24. April 2015)

*AW: Ersten Fisch mit Wobbler im Maul freigelassen...Hilfe*



civicus schrieb:


> Er hatte ihn nicht verschluckt aber ich hab ihn einfach nicht rausbekommen. In Panik habe ich die Schnur durchgeschnitten und ihn mit dem Wobbler ins Wasser gesetzt.
> 
> Hier gilt es, nicht in Panik zu geraten!
> Fische sind kein Spielzeug sondern Beute, da wird nicht schwul dran rumgebastelt sondern furchtlos und beherzt zu Werke gegangen!
> ...



Ich denke, der Fisch wird elendig zugrunde gehen!

Oder auch nicht...

Ich denke, du mußt dein Gewissen im Hinblick auf Räuber-Beute-Beziehungen etwas konditionieren.
Du nimmst in diesem Fall dein naturgegebenes Recht in Anspruch und tötest aus einer Spitzenposition in der Nahrungskette heraus dein Essen selbst. 
Die Natur ist ein Schlachtfeld und dein kleiner Fauxpas kommt nicht ansatzweise an das heran, was sich Tiere ständig untereinander antun. 
Nichts ist brutaler und in seiner ureigensten Schönheit natürlicher, als eine wie auch immer geartete Jagd.
Unvermeidbare Kollateralschäden werden dabei nach Möglichkeit nicht in degenerative Gewissensbisse eingehegt. 

Natürlich sollte man es als vernunftbegabtes Wesen als eine gewisse Pflicht ansehen, sich eine Maxime der Waidgerechtigkeit zu eigen zu machen, aber das scheint nach deinem Geseufze hier nicht dein Problem zu sein.#6

Wenn du nicht als Sammler im Supermarkt enden willst, mußt du härter werden! 
Vielleicht solltest du zuallererst einmal lernen, auch mal einen Fisch ohne Gewissenbisse zu verangeln.
Geh doch einfach mal mit dünnen Monovorfächern und paar billigen Eigenbaublinkern oder totem Köfi 'ne Weile gezielt auf Hecht. Verwertbare Beifänge, an denen du das Hakenlösen und Filieren üben kannst, gibbet dabei noch genug, also schlägst du quasi zwei Fliegen mit einer Klappe.#h


----------



## phirania (24. April 2015)

*AW: Ersten Fisch mit Wobbler im Maul freigelassen...Hilfe*

Och Sten was bist du wieder  gemein heute.....:q:q:q


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (24. April 2015)

*AW: Ersten Fisch mit Wobbler im Maul freigelassen...Hilfe*

Wieso denn, ich meine das absolut ernst!






Andal schrieb:


> Und alle anderen, die meinen, sie seien als heilige  Vollprofis vom Himmel gefallen sind, mögen sich bitte bei mir melden  und mir den Landeplatz zeigen!



Ich werde dir mit hoch erhobener Fackel leuchten, wenn du bei mir auf'm Hof einschwebst!


----------



## Andal (24. April 2015)

*AW: Ersten Fisch mit Wobbler im Maul freigelassen...Hilfe*



Sten Hagelvoll schrieb:


> Wieso denn, ich meine das absolut ernst!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ich hoffe doch, dass dann auch Getränke und Häppchen gereicht werden! |supergri


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (24. April 2015)

*AW: Ersten Fisch mit Wobbler im Maul freigelassen...Hilfe*



Andal schrieb:


> Ich hoffe doch, dass dann auch Getränke und Häppchen gereicht werden! |supergri



Aber natürlich!
Ein Fäßchen vollmundiger Messwein und ein Blech selbstgebackene Hostien.:q


----------



## phirania (24. April 2015)

*AW: Ersten Fisch mit Wobbler im Maul freigelassen...Hilfe*



Sten Hagelvoll schrieb:


> Aber natürlich!
> Ein Fäßchen vollmundiger Messwein und ein Blech selbstgebackene Hostien.:q



AMEN...|rolleyes


----------



## prinz1 (24. April 2015)

*AW: Ersten Fisch mit Wobbler im Maul freigelassen...Hilfe*



Sten Hagelvoll schrieb:


> .........Hier gilt es, nicht in Panik zu geraten!
> Fische sind kein Spielzeug sondern Beute, da wird nicht schwul dran rumgebastelt sondern furchtlos und beherzt zu Werke gegangen!
> Wobbler ni rausbekommen geht ja gar nicht, daß kann je nach Modell in der Tat auf Dauer sehr schmerzhaft werden, gerade für Jungangler..........
> .........Ich denke, du mußt dein Gewissen im Hinblick auf Räuber-Beute-Beziehungen etwas konditionieren.
> ...



@ Sten

you made my day!
Welch wahre Worte! 
So lange i-welche "netten" Leute denken, Fischstäbchen wachsen in der Tiefkühltruhe, so lange sind diese knallharten Worte das richtige Mittel, diese Träumer aufzuwecken.
Danke dafür

der prinz


----------



## labralehn (24. April 2015)

*AW: Ersten Fisch mit Wobbler im Maul freigelassen...Hilfe*

Den nächsten Döbel betäuben, dann einen Kiemen -oder Kehlschnitt machen, dann in aller Ruhe den Haken lösen und den Fisch als Versuchsobjekt zum Entschuppen und Filetieren mitnehmen. 

(Am Grenzgewässer der Mosel hat man den Vorteil, daß man da keine sinnlose Prüfung braucht. Dort könnte der TE das Angeln mit einem Erlaubnisschein ohne Prüfung legal (aus)üben.))


----------



## civicus (24. April 2015)

*AW: Ersten Fisch mit Wobbler im Maul freigelassen...Hilfe*

Weiterhin sehr interessant alles. Zum Thema Fisch töten: jeder sagt was anderes. Kiemen durchschneiden oder doch Kiemen Rundschnitt ?


----------



## .Sebastian. (24. April 2015)

*AW: Ersten Fisch mit Wobbler im Maul freigelassen...Hilfe*

...und es gibt immer wieder Menschen, die der Meinung sind, dass man so ziemlich jeden, mit einem einfachen Informationszettel ausgestattet, zum Angeln ans Wasser lassen sollte...

Auch dem kann ich nicht folgen:


Jose schrieb:


> nebenbei, dein missgeschick kennt jeder angler - der ärger über den  verlorenen wobbler übertrifft bei weitem die "betroffenheit", von  schlechtem gewissen ganz zu schweigen



Was juckt mich so ein Wobbler, wenn ich weiß, dass unnötigerweise ein Fisch mit zwei Drillingen durch die Gegend schwimmt? Über den Wobbler würde ich mich am wenigsten ärgern.


----------



## Andal (24. April 2015)

*AW: Ersten Fisch mit Wobbler im Maul freigelassen...Hilfe*

Wenn ich Fische entnehme, dann schneide ich ihnen im wahrsten Sinne des Wortes die Grugel durch, natürlich erst nach dem Betäubungsschlag. Das nennt man auch Kehlen. Wichtig ist, dass die Hauptblutgefäße durchtrennt sind. Dann ist der Fisch garantiert tot und er blutet sauber aus. Das hebt die Qualität des Fleisches.


----------



## labralehn (24. April 2015)

*AW: Ersten Fisch mit Wobbler im Maul freigelassen...Hilfe*



civicus schrieb:


> Weiterhin sehr interessant alles. Zum Thema Fisch töten: jeder sagt was anderes. Kiemen durchschneiden oder doch Kiemen Rundschnitt ?



Beim Döbel z.B. haben die Kiemen eine Verbindung zum Herz.
Das ist eine einfache Verbindung, die muss man durchtrennen.
Dadurch das man keinen Herzstich macht pumpt das Herz dann noch das vorhandene Blut aus dem Fisch.
Hierbei wird das Fleisch "sauber" also der Fisch blutet fast komplett aus. Ausserdem ist es einfacher als einen Herzstich zu setzen. Hier, beim Kiemenschnitt, ist auch die Gefahr die Galle zu treffen nicht gegeben.


----------



## Krabat_11 (24. April 2015)

*AW: Ersten Fisch mit Wobbler im Maul freigelassen...Hilfe*



Andal schrieb:


> Ich finde es gar nicht so außergewöhnlich. Brandneu im Geschäft. Glühend heiß aufs Angeln, neugierig obendrein. Da hat er sich halt für so einen schwarzen Versuch entschieden. Danach ist es halt nur noch blöd gelaufen. Trotzdem was gefangen, den Fisch versaubeutelt und mehr Schiss in der Buxxe als Vaterlandliebe.
> 
> Ganz ohne Frage ist das Schaizze, besonders für den Döbel, der so gut wie sicher verrecken wird, wenn er es nicht schon ist.
> 
> ...



Es mag am Alter liegen, einen ähnlichen Gedanken hatte ich auch

und dann war da noch die Sache mit dem ersten Stein, na wer fängt an?


----------



## Lazarus (24. April 2015)

*AW: Ersten Fisch mit Wobbler im Maul freigelassen...Hilfe*



labralehn schrieb:


> Beim Döbel* z.B.* haben die Kiemen eine Verbindung zum Herz.


Nur beim Döbel?
Das ist bei jedem Fisch der Fall, ein Fisch dem diese Verbindung fehlt, der ist bereits tot...

Nur zur Klarstellung für den TE.


----------



## meeki (1. Mai 2015)

*AW: Ersten Fisch mit Wobbler im Maul freigelassen...Hilfe*

*Also ich sehe das so:*
  Ja der Junge hat scheixxe gebaut in jeder Hinsicht. Und er weis es wohl auch. Er ist jung, unerfahren, vielleicht ein bissel naiv. Aber lernfähig und mit einer gesunden Portion Verantwortung  ausgestattet, auch wenn es paradox klingen mag. Immerhin plagt ihn nun (zu Recht) sein schlechtes Gewissen. Hätte er sonst die Eier gehabt seinen Fauxpas hier zu offenbaren? Ich denke eine gute Voraussetzung solche Fehler nicht zu wiederholen und in der Zukunft mit viel mehr Bedacht zu handeln. 

*Ein Beispiel von mir:*
  Ich habe mal als kleiner Junge eine stinknormale Mausefalle mit einem Stück Weisbrot als Köder auf dem Dach einer Garage in unserem Hof platziert. Prompt fand ich am nächsten Tag eine kleine Meise mit durchschlagenem Genick tot darin. Was für eine Dummheit von mir! Der Schock hat gesessen, ich habe das Vögelchen noch ordentlich bestattet und einen kleinen Grabstein dazu gebastelt. Auch wenn es der Meise nicht mehr geholfen hat. Abends im Bett habe ich dann auch noch geheult. Immerhin war ich der Mörder, das Tierchen hätte ohne mich noch ein schönes Leben haben können. Auch 40 Jahre später denke ich immer wieder an diese hoch dämliche Aktion.  
  Fazit daraus: meine Einstellung zur Kreatur Tier hat sich nachhaltig fortan in meinem weiteren Dasein geprägt. Bis heute. 

*Dennoch:*
  Die Menschen sind Jäger von Natur aus. Wir Angler gehören auch dazu! Auch töten gehört dazu. Wer nicht selber tötet hat sein Schnitzel oder seine Leberwurst von Anderen töten lassen.   
  Bei den Jägern im Wald und auch uns Anglern gilt wenigstens der Kodex waidgerecht zu handeln, das setzte ich einfach mal voraus! Obwohl es jeder weis, die Viecher die täglich auf unserem Teller liegen hatten auch kein schönes Leben. Die Fische aus Hochseefischerei auch keinen schönen Tod.
*
  Fazit:*
  Der TE wird in Zukunft bedachter handeln. Also macht ihn nicht fertig! 

Gruß von Jörg, dem Lieben!


----------



## wusel345 (1. Mai 2015)

*AW: Ersten Fisch mit Wobbler im Maul freigelassen...Hilfe*

Hab nun den gesamten Thread durchgelesen.

Ist doch immer wieder beruhigend zu lesen, dass es so viele Angelkollegen gibt, fast die Gesamheit der Angler, die am Wasser noch nie etwas falsch gemacht haben. Selbst in jungen Jahren, als beginnende Angler, waren sie sofort perfekt und wussten alles. NEIN, wir haben nie Fehler gemacht. *Ich natürlich auch nicht Nie Nie Nie! *Auch als "Schwarzangler" in jungen Jahren, als ganz junge Bengels, wussten wir schon genau Bescheid. 

Er wird aus seinen Fehlern lernen und sich an dieses Erlebnis vielleicht sein Leben lang erinnern. Sorry, aber das werden meistens die besten Angler, die Hochachtung vor der Kreatur (bekommen) haben, denn so etwas möchten sie kein zweites Mal erleben. Und ja, ich spreche aus Erfahrung. Auch ich war mal jung und habe irgendwann angefangen zu Angeln. 

Er wird die Prüfung bestehen, darauf wette ich und vielleicht ein guter Kollege werden.


----------



## zokker (1. Mai 2015)

*AW: Ersten Fisch mit Wobbler im Maul freigelassen...Hilfe*

Hallo mekki,
schön geschrieben, guter Beitrag.

Frage: was hättest Du für eine tote Maus gemacht?


----------



## DerJörg (1. Mai 2015)

*AW: Ersten Fisch mit Wobbler im Maul freigelassen...Hilfe*

hi

Also es gibt viel was man sagen kann ........ 

doch versuche das nächste mal einfach OHNE Haken zu üben ;O)

so kann du Auch OHNE schein das Werfen und führen von Ködern üben ..

Gruß Jörg


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (1. Mai 2015)

*AW: Ersten Fisch mit Wobbler im Maul freigelassen...Hilfe*



DerJörg schrieb:


> hi
> 
> Also es gibt viel was man sagen kann ........
> 
> ...




Auf den Rechtsstreit darf man dann gespannt sein...|rolleyes


----------



## PirschHirsch (1. Mai 2015)

*AW: Ersten Fisch mit Wobbler im Maul freigelassen...Hilfe*

Das bringt mich auf ne Idee:

Im Winter könnten Freibadbetreiber doch eigentlich fürn schmalen Taler ihre beheizten = eisfreien Becken zur Verfügung stellen - fischfrei, natürlich, zum reinen Köderlauftesten/Gurkenaussortieren. Und zum legalen Üben für noch scheinfreie Anfänger. Soweit ich weiß, sind die Dinger immer zumindest bis zu nem gewissen Grad voll, damit keine Frostrisse im Becken-Beton entstehen?

So könnte man für sehr wenig Geld (max. EUR 5) ohne separaten Tageskartenkauf bzw. ohne ansonstiges Zuhausebleibenmüssen wg. Eis etc. mal kurz ein paar frisch  erbeutete Dingse mit bislang unbekannter Charakteristik auf ihre Kapazitäten überprüfen und beim Konkretstart am Fischwasser gleich ausgefuchster loslegen (bzw. nicht funzenden Rotz gar nicht erst mitschleifen).

Dank klarem Freibadwasser (evtl. sogar mit UW-Beleuchtung) alles dann super zu sehen - und für Tiefläufer einfach den Bereich unterm 10-m-Sprungturm nehmen.

Wär vielleicht ganz funky, so ne Möglichkeit. Könnte man sogar "Überbrückungskurse" in reiner Kukö-Führung abhalten.

Einziges Winterproblem dabei: Der eternale Kampf von Ringeis vs. Geflecht. Aber den hat man ja auch außerfreibadisch immer.

Somit empfiehlt sich auf der Kurseinladung der Hinweis, immer noch ne Ersatzspule mit Mono einzupacken, falls Väterchen Frost dann doch den XXL-Streitkolben ausm Futteral flutschen lässt *gggggggg*


----------



## meeki (2. Mai 2015)

*AW: Ersten Fisch mit Wobbler im Maul freigelassen...Hilfe*



> Er wird aus seinen Fehlern lernen und sich an dieses Erlebnis vielleicht  sein Leben lang erinnern. Sorry, aber das werden meistens die besten  Angler, die Hochachtung vor der Kreatur (bekommen) haben, denn so etwas  möchten sie kein zweites Mal erleben. Und ja, ich spreche aus Erfahrung.  Auch ich war mal jung und habe irgendwann angefangen zu Angeln.


Genau meine Rede!

 Welcher Angler hat keine Leichen im Keller? So lange ist es noch nicht her als lebende Köderfische noch vollkommen legal waren. Immerhin galt ja die Meinung Fische hätten sowieso kein Schmerzempfinden. Ich glaube nicht daran, woher wollen wir Menschen das wissen? Da streiten sich auch die Wissenschaftler. Skrupel angebracht. Wenn ich als Zielfisch auf Raubfisch bin, schon immer mit Blinker, Wobbler, Spinner. Erfolgreich oder als Schneider. Gummifisch habe ich nie probiert, kann aber noch kommen.
[FONT=&quot]Ach so, in der Nacht mal einen Aal mit Wurm..da bin ich hart wie Pudding, Wurm oder Made werden auch lebend aufgepießt.

[FONT=&quot]@Zokker:
[/FONT][/FONT]





> [FONT=&quot][FONT=&quot]Frage: was hättest Du für eine tote Maus gemacht?         [/FONT][/FONT]


[FONT=&quot][FONT=&quot]
[/FONT][/FONT][FONT=&quot][FONT=&quot][FONT=&quot]Genau das Gleiche, ich mag Mäuse, hatte selber welche als Haustier in Pflege.
  Ich bin  auch Aquarianer, seit Kindheit an bis heute. Es gab mal eine Zuchtanlage mit 50 Becken im Keller.  Als Junge und auch später waren immer Goldhamster,  Meerschweinchen  in Pflege. Heute ist ein Aquarium in der Stube geblieben (300 Liter)  und die zwei Wellensittiche meiner Frau.  


[/FONT][/FONT][/FONT]


----------



## zokker (2. Mai 2015)

*AW: Ersten Fisch mit Wobbler im Maul freigelassen...Hilfe*



meeki schrieb:


> Genau meine Rede!
> 
> Welcher Angler hat keine Leichen im Keller? So lange ist es noch nicht her als lebende Köderfische noch vollkommen legal waren. Immerhin galt ja die Meinung Fische hätten sowieso kein Schmerzempfinden.
> [FONT=&quot]Da hab ich gar kein Problem mit, würde es heute noch tun, wenn es erlaubt wär.
> ...



[FONT=&quot][FONT=&quot]ich will hier aber nichts lostreten und keinen belehren, muß jeder selbst entscheiden.

[FONT=&quot]Gruß zokker[/FONT]
[/FONT][/FONT]


----------



## Lajos1 (2. Mai 2015)

*AW: Ersten Fisch mit Wobbler im Maul freigelassen...Hilfe*

Hallo, 

"So lange ist es noch nicht her als lebende Köderfische noch vollkommen legal waren."
na ja, der lebende Köderfisch ist seit etwa 1985, also seit rund 30 Jahren verboten.

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## Thomas9904 (2. Mai 2015)

*AW: Ersten Fisch mit Wobbler im Maul freigelassen...Hilfe*

In Baden-Württemberg nach wie vor unter bestimmten Umständen erlaubt...



> § 3
> Fischerei mit Angeln
> 
> (3) Das Fischen mit dem lebenden Köderfisch ist unzulässig, soweit es den §§ 1 und 17 des Tierschutzgesetzes widerspricht, insbesondere wenn kein vernünftiger Grund vorliegt. Soweit die Verwendung lebender Köderfische zulässig ist, *dürfen sie nur am Maul oder am Rücken angehängt werden; sie sind sicher zu befestigen.*



Ist aber hier auch nicht das Thema, zeigt nur wieder mal wie wenig................



Davon ab dachte ich auch, das Thema wär an sich schon durch - man könnte ja auch mal von Anfang an lesen.

Das hier hat nach wie vor Gültigkeit, bevor einer sagt, er hätte es nicht gewusst:


Thomas9904 schrieb:


> sodele, bevor sich hier einige jetzt anfangen an den Kragen zu gehen - ausgetauscht wurde ja alles schreibenswerte, der junge Kollege wird das nicht nochmal machen und gut is...
> 
> Denkt dran, Mod liest mit und verteilt im Ernstfall schnell, gnadenlos und in hoher Zahl Punkte..
> 
> ...


----------



## Chuldogg (2. Mai 2015)

*AW: Ersten Fisch mit Wobbler im Maul freigelassen...Hilfe*

@civicus
Was dir bestimmt auh helfen kann, ist dass du dir Videos über das Spinnangeln oder Angeln allgemein anguckst. Dort sieht man oft sehr genau wie man ein Fisch vom Haken befreit oder auch wie man einen Fisch waidgerecht tötet. Außer natürlich du kennst andere Angler die dir das vor Ort zeigen können. Das was man in der Theorie lernt hat selten etwas mit der Praxis zu tun.

Mfg Martin


----------



## RudivomSee (2. Mai 2015)

*AW: Ersten Fisch mit Wobbler im Maul freigelassen...Hilfe*

Moin,
als Panik des Ahnungslosen würde ich die Geschichte umschreiben......
Ohne Prüfung und FEV an ein Gewässer zu gehen um dort mit Wobblern zu üben ist noch mal ne ganz andere Geschichte. 
Kannst eigentlich froh sein das dich bei der Aktion niemand erwischt hat #d 

Fischwilderei und Verstoß gegen den §17 TierSchG. 

Ob der Fisch überlebt? ich Denke mal nicht........

Merke; Erst Fischereischein machen dann mit Hirn ans Wasser gehen und Weidgerecht mit der Kreatur umgehen....
Wenn du das hin bekommst hast du den Fischereischein auch verdient.


----------



## wolfgang f. (2. Mai 2015)

*AW: Ersten Fisch mit Wobbler im Maul freigelassen...Hilfe*

Mannomann, wenn man sich die Mühe macht diesen thread komplett zu lesen, wird einem ganz anders. Hier hat´s aber viele tolle Menschen, die ihre moralinsauren Postulate absondern müssen!
Civius wollte sicher nicht lesen, was er eh schon wußte- nämlich, dass er (An-)Fängerfehler gemacht hat. 
Ich kann  sein Alter nur wegen seiner Art zu schreiben ahnen und sag deswegen einfach mal als Gegenpart zu einigen anderen: Respekt Junge, dass Du Dir so ein Gewissen machst und ausgerechnet bei den schärfsten Richtern beichten gehst! (Vielleicht ist *das* ja auch der grösste Fehler, den Du gemacht hast?!)
Einige hier -ob alt oder jung- hätten den Fang einfach ohne viel Aufhebens "entsorgt". Ich hab hier schon oft genug gelesen, dass ein Döbel minderwertig sei. Also tretet das ganze doch nicht so breit wie Hundeschxxsse.
Nächstes mal macht er´s nicht wegen der Verurteilungen besser sondern wegen der paar guten Ratschläge von Kollegen wie Andal etc.! Und seine moralische Haltung ist auf jeden Fall mindestens so viel wert wie die von selbsternannten Richtern!


----------



## elchsechseinhalb (2. Mai 2015)

*AW: Ersten Fisch mit Wobbler im Maul freigelassen...Hilfe*

Ich finde es auch mutig das er sich hier geautet hat, obwohl ich am Anfang auch gedacht habe hier wäre wieder ein Troll unterwegs. Auch schön finde ich das Verständnis einiger Member. Weniger schön finde ich die Kommentare anderer Member, wer hat schon nix auf dem Kerbholz.

An den TS: mach weiter so, nicht mit den Fehlern sondern mit dem was Du daraus gelernt hat. Dann wirst Du mal ein richtig guter Angler.

Gruß
Peter


----------



## Jose (3. Mai 2015)

*AW: Ersten Fisch mit Wobbler im Maul freigelassen...Hilfe*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> ...Davon ab dachte ich auch, das Thema wär an sich schon durch...


dachte ich auch, aber die schonzeit, die schonzeit...

da hat mensch viel zeit


----------



## Samtron (16. Mai 2016)

*AW: Ersten Fisch mit Wobbler im Maul freigelassen...Hilfe*



Lazarus schrieb:


> Nur beim Döbel?
> Das ist bei jedem Fisch der Fall, ein Fisch dem diese Verbindung fehlt, der ist bereits tot...
> Nur zur Klarstellung für den TE.



 :m  ROFL, dieser Kommentar hat mich wirklich zum Lachen gebracht.
Danke Lazarus.


----------

